# schools



## simchapup (Apr 2, 2006)

what schools are there like full sail but less expensive


----------



## JP12687 (Apr 2, 2006)

Depends what you want to focus on.

Institute of Audio Research in NYC, is a decent choice if you want to learn audio, but you have to put up with alot of idiots who want to be the next P. Diddy.


----------



## simchapup (Apr 2, 2006)

i want to do lighting and sound but if i had to choose id say i want to focus in lighting


----------



## nez (Apr 2, 2006)

lighting is a good choice man well there are a couple in chicago you could check out like depaul and columbia


----------



## mbandgeek (Apr 13, 2006)

I have also heard that North Carolina School of the arts has a good all around program. That would be my choice if i had to go anywhere. That is because i live in North Carolina.


----------



## tenor_singer (Apr 14, 2006)

I want to take a second and caution high school students against falling into a trap that I let myself fall into during my high school days.

We had a guidance counselor who was more interested in when his next meal was rather than actually talking with his students. Because of the man's aloofness, I never went to see him, I never used him as a resource as to what is out there and available post-high school and I missed out on a lot of scholarship money and grand money.

No matter how distant, bizzar, unfriendly... pick an adjective of choice... your guidance counselor is, NEVER be afraid to take initiative and ask for their help with making your future plans. As I suggest to my students... take ownership of your future, but take that ownership respectfully. In the end, you are the ones who have to live another 70+ years on the decisions you'll make now.

When you decide to go to your guidance counselor (I guess the same would hold true for faculty advisors college students)...

1. Any questions you have, write them down and take that list with you. You would be amazed how frequently you forget what you wanted to ask.

2. No matter what your opinion is of the counselor, try your hardest to leave it at the door (I HATED my high school counselor). Treat them with respect and I guarantee this will motivate them to help you find whatever answers you are looking for.

3. If your counselor isn't being helpful, try one of the others at your school or if you are in my students' boat and only have one choice, ask a staff member. If they don't have any information for you, they will at least have referral information.

I have had students graduate from GV and have gone to the following universities for theater, musical theater or technical theater:

Case Western Reserve, OH; Hiram, OH; Brown, RI; Point Park, PA; Teal, PA; Wright State, OH; Baldwin-Wallace, OH; Cleveland State, OH; I'm running a blank on the others.

Good luck!


----------



## Lightingguy32 (May 3, 2006)

A good technical theater shcool would be syracuse stage, they were in the top ten technical theater schools for the past 2 years and this year


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2006)

Lightingguy32 said:


> A good technical theater shcool would be syracuse stage, they were in the top ten technical theater schools for the past 2 years and this year



where did that data come from?


----------



## GV_hellion (May 10, 2006)

I have been searching for colleges as well and I decided on Wright State (It has an amazing program and very helpful teachers there) I planned on double majoring, however the way they set up their theater tech program will not allow for much time for anything else. When I talked to them I mentioned I had two years of college done already so it wouldn't be that big of a deal, however they are sticking to their guns and saying that it is impossible to double major. So that could be an important thing for you to look at too as you search... Good luck, I know it's rough


----------



## lights11964 (May 25, 2006)

From what i've heard,,, DePaul, Carnegie Mellon, and even U of Cincinatti The College Conservatory of Music are good school. I would love to go to DePaul and major in Lighting Desing. Keep in mind that these are theatre conservatory schools, not liberal arts.


----------



## TheJeanieness (May 28, 2006)

It all depends on what you want to focus on, what kind of college you want to go to, and, also very importantly, how qualified you are.

There are generally two categories of theater programs at colleges: Conservatory or Liberal Arts. If you're interested in Full Sail, then you're probably leaning more towards conservatory programs. Conservatory programs offer a Bachelor of Fine Arts in a specific or general design/tech focus of their larger theater department. The top priority in a conservatory is to prepare you for a career in your major.

Many schools offer highly esteemed conservatory theater programs. If you have a specific focus in mind, certain schools are better than others, as with most majors.

The best way to decide if a school has what you're looking for is to visit (which you'll be required to do to interview for admission), and, while you're there, talk to current students, get a tour of the campus and especially the theatre facilities. Make sure you have a list of questions (mental or otherwise) of features that are important to you.

You must meet the school's qualifications to attend, but make sure the school meets yours, too.

K, cool.


----------



## Footer (May 28, 2006)

There are actually more "kinds" of schools then that. BFA and BA and BFA conservatory. In theory a BFA program is about 75% of classes in your major and 25% are gen ed type classes, though if your smart you can gear these towards theatre. BA programs tend to be about 50/50 and sometimes less. Conservatorys tend to be 90-100 percent of classes in your major. By major i mean theatre classes, this means that odds are you will have to take an acting class, a directing class, and maybe a movement class. Also you will have to take dramatic lit classes as well as analysis classes. You also need to look at what the school is geared towards, producing good canidates for grad school or producing someone who can go out and work. If you want to go the grad school route (or think you might) you might want to consider going to a school that will give you more hands on experiences in different areas of theatre, where some schools will not allow you to touch a lighting fixture if you are declared a TD.


----------

